# growing bing cherries



## lazydaisy67

I want so badly to grow bing cherries but have been told they "just don't grow" in this zone. I'm kind of in a zone 4-5 kind of place. Most of the tree places/catalogs say you can grow Bing cherries in this zone so I wonder why the neighbors say you can't. If it's a frost thing can cover them in some way? 
I WANT BING CHERRIES!!!


----------



## ilovetigger

We too are zone 5 and I grew up where the neighbor 5 houses down had 10-12 cherry trees that were always covered with an abundance of those wonderful fruit. He would let us kids come pick, take them home for yummy desserts our moms made, and eat almost as many as we put in the buckets. He kept buckets for us kids that we were allowed to fill every weekend so we ALL could share in his bounty.


----------



## *Andi

lazydaisy67 said:


> I want so badly to grow bing cherries but have been told they "just don't grow" in this zone. I'm kind of in a zone 4-5 kind of place. Most of the tree places/catalogs say you can grow Bing cherries in this zone so I wonder why the neighbors say you can't. If it's a frost thing can cover them in some way?
> I WANT BING CHERRIES!!!


Check your local garden centers and see what they have for your area.


----------



## cnsper

Most commercial places use smudge pots to keep the trees warmer. I don't know what kind they grow in Flathead Montana but those are pretty good. You also might want to look at Nan King Cherries, more of a bush than a tree but they are pretty good.


----------



## lazydaisy67

Well, I know I can grow sour pie cherries, but I want the sweet ones. The other thing the neighbors can't grow is peach trees. The reason I go by what they do is because they're what I would consider 'master gardeners'. They've grown pretty much everything than can be grown, so you'd think they'd know. 
For the 8 years we've lived here every year I have said we should plant fruit trees and we never have. This is the year for fruit trees.


----------



## kappydell

if you are in a borderline area, you will have to find the warmer spots on your property - Another idea that i find feasible is to plant next to a wall which could block the cold winds in your area, and radiate heat back to the young tree, thereby giving you, in effect, a mini-climate bump up to zone 5. In Europe, espalier trees were trained against stone walls in the gardens for the solar advantage...good luck....I want peaches too, I am borderline as well. Sour cherries are good enough for me, though, just have to beat the wildlife to them.


----------



## AuroraHawk

I'm having trouble understanding why you wouldn't be able to grow Bing cherries in Iowa. They grow in Michigan, a state that is farther north and colder than Iowa. You should be able to grow them but you will probably have to net the trees to insure that you get some of the crop. You should be able to grow peaches too. They are another fruit that grows in Michigan.


----------



## Meerkat

I bought some from garden center,made a very good pie with the bing cherries.


----------



## cnsper

They are not Bing but take a look at these.

Lapin Sweet Cherry They will grow in zone 4


----------

